# Another danger zone question. Sorry



## xentrik1 (Jul 4, 2017)

Well I was hoping it would never happen to me but it did and ar the most inopportune time.  Cooking for the 4th for family, I put 2 8 lb butts on my new green mountain grill Daniel Boone at about 11pm.  Put the probe in 1 at probably 1230, but can't remember what it read.  Set the alarm for 5am, but woke up at about 430.  The temp of the smoker was 89. The meat temp 121.  I apparently ran out of pellets. I loaded it back up and got it up to 275.The internal temp got up to 140 by 6am.  Is the unpunctured meat still salvageable safety wise?  All I've read says that unpunctured meat would be fine if the cooker was at a higher temperature, but I'm not sure thus applies to my situation since the temp got down to 89.  The website says the grill can cool down in 15-45 minutes.  Thanks for any help


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Jul 4, 2017)

You should be fine.


----------



## xentrik1 (Jul 4, 2017)

Ok thanks


----------

